

The Perl Jam: Exploiting a 20 Year-old Vulnerability [31c3] - striking
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gweDBQ-9LuQ

======
djent
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8813479](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8813479)

~~~
Mithaldu
And short version for those who don't care to dig through that:

He discovered a bug in a software written in Perl, yes, but almost everything
else in his talk is wrong and while he talks with a lot of confidence he knows
almost nothing about Perl.

I'd written more about that earlier:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8909150](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8909150)

